
Commander-In-Chief Donald Trump Will Have Terrifying Powers. Thanks, Obama - devy
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/11/commander-in-chief-donald-trump-will-have-terrifying-powers-thanks-obama/
======
lunchboxsushi
so does this mean we will get the info about the operations going down in area
51, he might slip up after getting his hands on top secret info! I can only
imagine the technology they have in that place and what advancements they have
come across without notifying the rest of the world. With essentially endless
funding and resources it would be awesome to work there!

------
dingo_bat
Regardless of the other content in the article, I think it's time people
stopped calling names when referring to the president of the united states.
It's just doesn't look mature.

~~~
ahoy
I think it'd be irresponsible to do anything else.

The president wants to keep a database full of muslims, but calling him names
is the problem? He's appointed actual white nationalist Steve Bannon his chief
of staff, but saying so is the real issue?

~~~
stvswn
He appointed Steve Bannon to be a strategist and advisor. Many were worried
that Bannon would end up the chief of staff, which would have been a
significantly more powerful position. Instead Reince Priebus is the chief of
staff.

48 hours ago the meme was "Bannon is going to be chief of staff! What horror!"
Then, when he didn't actually do it, the fretting is over how the chief
strategist of the campaign is also going to be an adviser in the White House
(which isn't all that surprising).

Not that Bannon isn't a POS, and not that Breitbart isn't despicable. It's
just not helpful to inaccurately overstate his role.

